

Apple Moves One Step Closer Toward Location-Based Camera Disabling - sew
http://www.petapixel.com/2012/08/30/apple-moves-a-step-closer-to-location-based-camera-disabling/

======
brk
This would certainly make me drop my iPhone and go back to an Android device.

